# So I bought the Evo Air short ram (pic/vid)



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

***NEW VIDEO*** http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocynXurR_kY
Old one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1ftx6qfjB0
This thing kicks. The install is fairly easy, took less than an hour. The parts are top notch all around and the filter is right there and easy to access.
On start up and idling there is a little difference from stock. It revs quite a bit louder







once I took it out and put some pressure on it the sound was killer. My rabbit sounds like a tiger. I know everyone says the stock airbox choked out the engine but I didn't realize how much. I had never bounced off the rev limiter before I had this intake. There is power freed up all over and I can feel it when I give it gas whether going from a stand still or cruising in 4th. The throttle response is wonderful and really helps out the drive by wire lag.
I'm happy. 











_Modified by dumbassmozart at 9:03 PM 7-19-2007_


----------



## trastrim (Aug 11, 2006)

Glad to know intake helps out as much as I'd hoped. I'll be getting the carbonio once the *ahem* speeding ticket has been paid


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (trastrim)*

awesome!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
it makes the rabbit wheelie!!!


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

no engine cover ftl in my book


----------



## ahson (Jul 23, 2000)

Time for you to have a dyno now!


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_no engine cover ftl in my book









I thought at first I'd keep it... but it really is just non functional and a waste of space. It has disconnected and partial tubing once the new intake is on and you'd have to cut stuff off to make it look real clean. I just mothballed it and put it aside in case i need it again.
I kinda enjoy it looking raw like this. When I see engine covers to me it just says "we don't want you working on this."


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*

Thanks for the review mozart! It sounds like this is serious competition for the carbino. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I think i will go this way










_Modified by 07JettaMK5 at 8:48 PM 7-18-2007_


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: So I bought the Evo Air short ram (dumbassmozart)*

I like it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Its not as loud as the Carbonio. That's good.
I would have bought this one if it wasn't so darn expensive.


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

It's loud and kinda harsh up around 5k rpms. I didn't push it very hard in the video because I was in a neighborhood and didn't need to be hitting 60.


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

damn, thats nice.
you think you can get a vid of it somewhere you can really let it loose?


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (mk racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk racer* »_damn, thats nice.
you think you can get a vid of it somewhere you can really let it loose?

I'd like to, but I'd need to find a better microphone. It's kind of pointless otherwise cause I don't think the camera comes close to capturing the essence.


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*

Can you post a copy of the install instructions so I can get a head start? 
Order placed! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (07JettaMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *07JettaMK5* »_Can you post a copy of the install instructions so I can get a head start? 
Order placed! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Dude that's so not necessary. I sat down and read the directions from start to finish inside my house and looked at all the parts as I went and picked out tools. Then I went and did the install. The whole process was about an hour. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I couldn't wait either, but if you get a head start you'd only disable your car


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*

I got others! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_no engine cover ftl in my book









simple fix is the beatle cover


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

Newer video up top. Had time while I was at my parents' house.


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*

Dam im excited! Nice new vid! Sound is great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
no tracking number for me yet


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: So I bought the Evo Air short ram (dumbassmozart)*

Looks great without the engine cover!








How well does the IAT sensor plug into the port? Is it loose at all? This might be the one that I'd buy since I want a clean setup that lets me ditch the engine cover, and have easy access to the filter (versus being in the fenderliner).


----------



## rideorsmurf (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: So I bought the Evo Air short ram (dumbassmozart)*

I think just drooled watching that vid..


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: So I bought the Evo Air short ram (Deception)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Deception* »_How well does the IAT sensor plug into the port? Is it loose at all? 

everything fits really well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sucka612 (Jan 23, 2007)

damn that sound so mean. Can you still hear engine whine a little? I like that sound... lol


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Sucka612)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sucka612* »_damn that sound so mean. Can you still hear engine whine a little? I like that sound... lol

The whine will always be there because of the chain, I gather. You can hear it at several points during my drive-by video.


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: So I bought the Evo Air short ram (dumbassmozart)*

If possible, could you please take a detail/close-up photo if the IAT sensor port? Thanks!


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: So I bought the Evo Air short ram (Deception)*

Yea! Mine shipped today! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PaulCep (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: So I bought the Evo Air short ram (07JettaMK5)*

can someone give me a link to the site and a est cost? and does anyone know, with facts if this is better then the others?


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: So I bought the Evo Air short ram (PaulCep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PaulCep* »_can someone give me a link to the site and a est cost? and does anyone know, with facts if this is better then the others?

here you go, link >>> http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3315743


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: So I bought the Evo Air short ram (PaulCep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PaulCep* »_can someone give me a link to the site and a est cost? and does anyone know, with facts if this is better then the others?

Define better.
I like the short ram because the air filter is easy to access, you can change the entire assembly out for the stock one and back in less than in hour (god forbid something goes wrong), and judging by the sound clips of all the carbonios I like the short ram sound better. Oh and it has arguably better throttle response.


----------



## PaulCep (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: So I bought the Evo Air short ram (dumbassmozart)*

ok thanks.. and is it better for winter driving? cus we get snow here and i heard the bumper CAI get ruined fast


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: So I bought the Evo Air short ram (PaulCep)*

I dunno about winter. It'll be handy when I move to Maine if thats true.


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: So I bought the Evo Air short ram (dumbassmozart)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

so i go to advance and auto zone and made mine for 40$. this **** is retarded for what you get


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rangerbrown* »_so i go to advance and auto zone and made mine for 40$. this **** is retarded for what you get

pics?


----------



## whiterabbit07 (Jul 3, 2007)

any CEL'S???


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

i saw a pic of his, no good, SAI's are nowhere to be found


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (kaptinkangaru)*

No cheep home made version for me!
This thing reeks of quality! The couplings for the hoses are the real deal! Directions are solid good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









This thing ROCKS! Throttle response is the first thing you notice. Cracks right up quickly. The growl at 4000rpm is just mean!
8400 miles and i haven't spun wheels until today. Now it's just buttery!
yippee kye yayyy mother _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## veedubb87 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: So I bought the Evo Air short ram (dumbassmozart)*

would you be taking this off when your car goes in for services or do you not mind?


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: So I bought the Evo Air short ram (veedubb87)*

I will. I have the peices and tools in the trunk for any emergency. (if i break down and need change it while waiting for the tow







)
I do not want to give them any reason to be a d*ck about anything. And i believe my dealer is kinda known as a non-mod friendly enviornment. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Just got the rest of the day off, so im going to put some miles on it!


----------



## its ross ladue (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: So I bought the Evo Air short ram (07JettaMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *07JettaMK5* »_I will. I have the peices and tools in the trunk for any emergency. (if i break down and need change it while waiting for the tow







)
I do not want to give them any reason to be a d*ck about anything. And i believe my dealer is kinda known as a non-mod friendly enviornment. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Just got the rest of the day off, so im going to put some miles on it!









I talked to my dealer about it and they dont mind a new intake. Obviously they wont cover anything on the intake if it breaks, but the engine is still fine. My roomate put an intake on his 06 GTI and his dealer in PA said the same thing. I think you're pretty safe with an intake.


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: So I bought the Evo Air short ram (its ross ladue)*

I actually left it on when I took it in to the 10K service, as a test to see if there was a Issue. No problem







... Unless they just keep it in the notes under: List of excuses to deniy warranty...


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

nice. I like this intake but now neuspeed just came out with their intake. don't know which to get.


----------

